

Record 21.6 Million Young Adults Live in Their Parents' Home - mtoddh
http://www.pewsocialtrends.org/files/2013/07/SDT-millennials-living-with-parents-07-2013.pdf

======
sidcool
Why it's bad in America to live with parents? Why is it a taboo? Even the most
open minded brilliant people believe it. In India, from where I come, families
live together, always. There's no taboo.

